# Which engine do I have?



## casperbh (Jan 25, 2010)

Been trying to figure this one out for a while! When checking with the Norwegian DMV, the engine shows up as "ABS/ADZ". Is there a discernible difference or is it the same engine with different codes?








Anyway, the reason I'm asking is that I want to find out if the ECU is a Digifant or not, does anyone know? The car is a MY1996 (produced late '95) Norway-spec Golf Variant.
Any info on this engine would be much appreciated!


----------



## KeepnItLow (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Which engine do I have? (casperbh)*

early passat motor made over seas its actually i believe its a 1.8 liter best info i can give you though . u gots a rare motor though didnt make much of em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which engine do I have? (casperbh)*

Not rare at all, quite a common motor outside of the US.
ABS/ADZ is a 1.8L Bosch Mono Motronic.
For North America, Canada and Mexico got Mono Motronic (AAM, ACC), also South America go it too.


----------



## casperbh (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks man! They're actually calling it the "oddball candian" engine here. Looks like going old-school on the tuning is the only way on these...
This is how the engine looks BTW (not mine, external FPR mounted on this one):










_Modified by casperbh at 5:57 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Glove (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (casperbh)*

Look at here:
http://www.doppel-wobber.de/wb....html


----------

